# i finally found a rat friendly setting on my camera :]



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i took 82 pictures of my rats yesterday 8O haha, that's what happens when my boyfriend is on vacation and i'm lonely :lol:

but, i won't post that many!

here are a few 

Edward;
















and he felt like having a superrrrrrrrrrrrr close-up.









Figgy (buck grease, i knowwww. i swear, this boy makes like a pound of it every 5 minutes. i'm working on making it better);

















Vincent;









Bleeker;(you couldn't even see the buck grease on him till it got hit with the flash. he's getting a bath today )









and Eddi and Vince (and Fig's tail)










i'm done for now


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

Cute boys!!! All of them!! And very nice pics


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

Very nice pictures! And especially cute ratties!!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Awww I love the pics. Tailless Edward and Nakie Figgy are adorable


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i almost brought home two more tailless ratties a little while ago, but they were girls.


buuut, since he's neutered, maybe i can start a little tailless mischief


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

Edward is sooooo cute! all of them are actually!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

bmwing01 said:


> Edward is sooooo cute!


thanks! he's my little tailless wonder


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

that's so unique, now this could be the dumbest question ever, but is that genetic or a different variation of the species or?


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

well, Eddi had a tail when he was younger. he was attacked so badly that it had to be removed.

but manx rats are a mutation. so yes, it's a different variation. i haven't heard of many people who have a true manx rat, so i guess they're pretty rare. i'm glad a lot of people don't breed them. as much as i love my little tailless boy, he doesn't have the best balance, so he tends to fall off things easier when he tries to climb and jump like the other boys.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

so true of the tailless rats

Nubbers has no tail & now that he is becoming a pudgy old man he rolls off things when he & his buddies wrestle around. Just yesterday we witnessed his tuck & roll with a twist.... he caught the plastic shower curtain ring holding up the hammock with his teeth & kind of just hung there for a second. Before we could react we could see him work it all out as he just relaxed his posture & kind of tuck-n-rolled over into the hammock like a trapeze star falling into a net

we were like awwww, hahahaha, poor baby... hehehehe

concerned & laughing all at the same time


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

Edward needs some lessons from Nubbers! i think i save him too many times, so he can't think up any impressive ways to hang on. before he's about to do something stupid, i just have to say "be careful, Ed" and he rethinks it and usually walks away. although, when he jumps off things, it's the cutest thing ever. unlike the other rats, he jumps with all four feet off the edge. he doesn't just use his back legs for the power to jump.. he just kinda hops off :lol:


----------



## selfdestructingturnip (Nov 17, 2007)

nice product placement


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

selfdestructingturnip said:


> nice product placement


?


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

ahhhh well thanks for the clarification, he's cute regardless, and as for his balance, he shouldn't feel bad, my Ringo has a tail, but he's just kinda chubby and not very graceful and his balance is outta wack all on his own!


----------

